# Cubitron 3M



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm SOLD on this stuff by 3M. Mostly all the work I do requires a GOOD sandpaper, and I have found they are not all created equal. Many just wear quickly, or pack up with debris.

Cubitron!!!

My problem is I have plenty of Cubitron discs for my sanders.

I'm about to run out of the common 9×11 sheets of Cubitron and I simply can't find it anywhere????

I'm wondering if 3M has decided to only sell it in discs? I also see it by the roll but at times I require a wider section so SHEETS work best for me…

Maybe 3M thinks Cubitron should only be used on electric sanders??


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Strange, the Home Depots near me sell the sheets and the small velcro pads that go on their sanding pad.
Though the name seems to have changed to "Pro Grade Precision", if you look at the pics it mentions Cubitron II
https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Pro-Grade-Precision-9-in-x-11-in-120-Grit-Medium-Faster-Sanding-Sanding-Sheets-4-Pack-26120PGP-4/313353713


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree that it's great stuff. I haven't done any kind of testing so my evidence is anecdotal, but they are aggressive and last lots longer than the run-of-the-mill stuff I've used on my 5" ros. Love the series of small holes for sucking up the dust. Much easier than lining up the regular holes. No more looking for the cheapest stuff to save a buck. I believe that you get what you pay for with Cubitron.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I never used this stuff and never heard of it. I searched and took a look. It has a series of small holes in a sort of spiral. I was wondering. on a standard 5-8 hole sandpaper, if you just slap a regular disk on without lining up the holes the hooks on the sanding disk will wear off and not work any longer in that spot. I've had some mirka disks. Gread sanding disks but they're sort of a mesh weave. They have no specific holes for air induction. I found that it wore off the hooks on my sander after awhile. They have a pad that you can get that sits between the paper and sander but I had mixed results with it sticking so stopped using them. I'm wondering if this disk with all it's holes will have the same results?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am going to try it as it looks interesting. Found this picture of regular paper versus cubitron.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I have some cubitron but didn't know it was special. Now I know that I should perhaps:
1. Buy more
2. Use the little I have left sparingly


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

It exists, at least 120 and 220. Finding it may be the issue. I would suggest online as the best marketplace to replace really long drives.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

> I am going to try it as it looks interesting. Found this picture of regular paper versus cubitron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. Not a terrible price either.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have some ordered and will try. I have some concern that it will be too aggressive. After reading more about it, seems like it works very well for grinding metal. I will post a review after trying it.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I would probably be using it for lapping if it came with a PSA backing in the form of a roll at least 4" wide. All the rolls of the stuff that I can find appear to be for hook-and-loop setup. I've also read that the backing is somewhat non-stick.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

13 Minutes of video, comparison done following a relative scientific model approach… some controls, some data reviewed etc… 
I watched this, and it sold me on the Cubitron…. Have NOT looked back since using it…
13 minutes BUT well worth the watch..


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

I worked for an industrial abrasives distributor an we sold 3M products. 3M Cubitron was their high end product sold more to the metal working industry. It was / is a high priced product that was well worth the cost. If you were willing to compare cost to finish. More for the high end machining shop that dealt with alloys and stainless steel products than your basic weld shop. It definitely was cost effective in the right application. 
For woodworking I don't know. Some abrasives tend to load (clog) when used in softer materials. My opinion 3M Cubitron was made for metal working. You're over paying for using it on wood.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I worked for an industrial abrasives distributor an we sold 3M products. 3M Cubitron was their high end product sold more to the metal working industry. It was / is a high priced product that was well worth the cost. If you were willing to compare cost to finish. More for the high end machining shop that dealt with alloys and stainless steel products than your basic weld shop. It definitely was cost effective in the right application.
> For woodworking I don t know. Some abrasives tend to load (clog) when used in softer materials. My opinion 3M Cubitron was made for metal working. You re over paying for using it on wood.
> 
> - Bob Gnann


I've been buying/using Cubitron discs for about a year and a half now in a commercial woodwork shop setting. Before the Cubitron discs, we were using both Klingspore and Sia products. Both Aluminum Oxide.
There isn't any comparison between them…none. Cubitron is in a league of it's own.
The Cubitron discs are about 150% higher in cost than those two, but at the end of the day they're a big money saver. They last at minimum 4 to 5x longer, so thats an easy win right there. Another consideration is that they also cut considerably faster with a more consistent cut pattern. I've never done a stop watch comparison, but labor savings would probably (safely)be in the 25% range. Thats HUGE.
I've since tried both Sia and Norton ceramic discs as well and neither one stood up to the Cubitron's. 
To the Abranet diehards…tried those as well….keep em. 
After 30+ years in the woodworking industry, I have very few 'holy ********************' moments anymore when sales reps come pushing their various products. Cubitron was a holy ******************** moment.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks Tony S. I never called on any wood working shops so your feedback is very interesting. In fact I don't recall the 3M reps ever mentioning wood working (say a cabinet shop) as a possible user of Cubitron.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tony thank you for your input!!

Makes me feel a little better spending a little more, to get a LOT more….


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> I never used this stuff and never heard of it. I searched and took a look. It has a series of small holes in a sort of spiral. I was wondering. on a standard 5-8 hole sandpaper, if you just slap a regular disk on without lining up the holes the hooks on the sanding disk will wear off and not work any longer in that spot. I ve had some mirka disks. Gread sanding disks but they re sort of a mesh weave. They have no specific holes for air induction. I found that it wore off the hooks on my sander after awhile. They have a pad that you can get that sits between the paper and sander but I had mixed results with it sticking so stopped using them. I m wondering if this disk with all it s holes will have the same results?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


If you used mesh type discs without an interface - you've ruined your sander's pad.

Cubitron will not have such issues - it's only mesh top abrasives like abranet, sandnet, granatnet, ect…. If you use mesh type abrasives you MUST USE AN INTERFACE PAD PROTECTOR !


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> 13 Minutes of video, comparison done following a relative scientific model approach… some controls, some data reviewed etc…
> I watched this, and it sold me on the Cubitron…. Have NOT looked back since using it…
> 13 minutes BUT well worth the watch..
> 
> ...


TOTALLY agree. I have seen two videos testing it and others and from the results I plan on switching over once I run out.

Wish they made it in the triangle multi tool pads. I am going through the Bocsh brand at a rate of pad ever 10-15 minutes.


----------



## 18wheelznwood (Jan 21, 2021)

https://taytools.com/

Great source for 3M Cubitron abrasives. I absolutely love the the Cubitron, it lasts forever and doesn't clog up.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Wish they made it in the triangle multi tool pads. I am going through the Bocsh brand at a rate of pad ever 10-15 minutes.
> 
> - Kudzupatch


Holy sweet jeebuz, you should buy a card scraper and learn how to sharpen and use. It will pay itself off in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Wish they made it in the triangle multi tool pads. I am going through the Bocsh brand at a rate of pad ever 10-15 minutes.
> 
> - Kudzupatch
> 
> ...


Maybe he doesn't want to use a card scraper?

Sanding is bad enough for me. Card scraping is a form of torture.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> Wish they made it in the triangle multi tool pads. I am going through the Bocsh brand at a rate of pad ever 10-15 minutes.
> 
> - Kudzupatch
> 
> ...


I have card scrapers. 
I know how to sharpen them. 
I know how to use a card scarper.

Would want to scrap all this??


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Card Scraper.. sure it's great if you're making cutting boards or guitars…Not this type of WORK.

I'm also working on ribs of a boat, and let me tell you.. CUBITRON is the 2nd coming… JUST the fact of fewer clogs makes it worth it.. You just don't know what you don't know.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

wouldn't want to use a detail sander on that hull either.

But it sure beats a scraper


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought a sample pack from Taylor tools a couple of months ago after reading a review but haven't had a chance to try it yet. The sample pack will let you try multiple grits without a huge investment. I also bought the 3M Hookit protector pad to prevent damaging the hooks from overheating on my ROS .

I noticed that Amazon carries the 12m c 70 rolls of Cubitron as well. Not sure if they have the wider ones that 3M has on their website.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have card scrapers.
> I know how to sharpen them.
> I know how to use a card scarper.
> 
> ...


Man, i wouldn't want to scrape or sand that. I'd only use a paint sprayer on that. Or the freudian slip "scrap"


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

Was going to buy from there. Then noticed Amazon has the same sample packs for $7. And no limit on how many you can purchase.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Cubitron-Sanding-87338-Coating/dp/B07FGL2BC9/ref=mpsa129?dchild=1&keywords=cubitron+sanding+discs&qid=1618260092&sprefix=cubitron+&sr=8-29


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know why anyone would buy Cubitron from Tay Tools when it's readily available from Amazon which seems to have priority with carriers for delivery. I mean, I ordered some on Amazon on Saturday and it arrived in less than 24h, on Sunday no-less.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Just ordered two 10 packs of the 5" disks, 120 & 240. We'll see. Hope it works half as good as you guys say.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Taylor had a sale going for 30% off Cubitron when I bought it from them and at the time, Amazon was selling the sample pack for $11. Also, the hook-it pad is $6 at Taylor but almost $17 on Amazon. I was actually searching for the pad when I decided to give the sample pack a try. It was actually nice to be be able to support a small business instead of Amazon for a change.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> Just ordered two 10 packs of the 5" disks, 120 & 240. We ll see. Hope it works half as good as you guys say.
> 
> - Madmark2


When it really stands out, and ZERO comparison to other brands, is if there happens to be any residual finish from a previous product… I've stripped things chemically only to find remnants in the pores filling up my bosch sandpaper and rendering it useless… Then when I switch to cubitron it simply does NOT build up in the paper and paper lasts and lasts… Straight virgin wood is surely better as well, just depends on your species. 
Teak for instance can be oily and ruin sandpaper.. Not Cubitron.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

after reading all this i ordered a sample pack last night,i hope i get the ones with the holes,no matter how good they are if they dont have dust collection i wont use em.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

So they have the "cyclone" hole pattern which works fine on my Bosch, and my buddy's Festool….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok ordered last night got em today,cost 7.13 for a pack of 15 on amazon.and mine are perforated.cant wait too see if they live up to the hype.i see if you buy a 50pc box there 45.50 so if i like im gonna buy a bunch of sample packs.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

> ok ordered last night got em today,cost 7.13 for a pack of 15 on amazon.and mine are perforated.cant wait too see if they live up to the hype.i see if you buy a 50pc box there 45.50 so if i like im gonna buy a bunch of sample packs.
> 
> - pottz


Mine from Amazon should be here today. Need to do some sanding on both wood and metal. So should really get to put them through their paces.

It is curious how the sample packs are so much cheaper than buying in larger quantities.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ok ordered last night got em today,cost 7.13 for a pack of 15 on amazon.and mine are perforated.cant wait too see if they live up to the hype.i see if you buy a 50pc box there 45.50 so if i like im gonna buy a bunch of sample packs.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


yeah like about half price.it's funny the pack says not for retail sale ? maybe there just trying to get us to try em hoping we love it and buy more.hey amazon doesn't post a limit that i saw so if there good ill get 20 more packs! i just looked and now their only 6.94 ! i love the abranet screens but they rip so easy before thier worn out.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Watched that vid about 4 months ago. Bought it. Used it. Love it & worth every penny. End of story.

I have yet to throw any of the used discs away as they seem barely used.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> Watched that vid about 4 months ago. Bought it. Used it. Love it & worth every penny. End of story.
> 
> I have yet to throw any of the used discs away as they seem barely used.
> 
> - Andybb


EXACTLY I have pieces of it that are becoming tattered around edges and folds BUT the actual grit is still viable… Good problem to have.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

Mine just arrived. Also perforated. Was a little worried after reading some reviews of folks who seemed to have received a different version.

They look nice. Maybe it's just in my head, but they feel different to the touch than my discs from other brands.

Even if they're not remarkably different, the price is hard to beat. Bought some discs from Harbor Freight recently in a pinch. Think I paid $9 for a pack of 15 there. So these cubitrons are cheaper AND likely better.

Was kind of surprised to receive 5 different grits. Had been expecting only 3 to be in the sample pack.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

What grits please?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Mine just arrived. Also perforated. Was a little worried after reading some reviews of folks who seemed to have received a different version.
> 
> They look nice. Maybe it's just in my head, but they feel different to the touch than my discs from other brands.
> 
> ...


i wondering if they were talking about the psa type disc's which dont have holes.your right about the feel,i noticed that right away,it just feels sharp to the touch.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> What grits please?
> 
> - Madmark2


80-120-150-180-220 3 of each


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice assortment, all grits I use. Going to have to join the assortment party! LOL


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

> i wondering if they were talking about the psa type disc s which dont have holes.your right about the feel,i noticed that right away,it just feels sharp to the touch.
> 
> - pottz


They could have been. Or Amazon screwed up picking orders. Had that happen when I ordered a Japanese pull saw once. They tried to send me the right one like 3 times. Eventually just gave me a nice credit to keep the one that they mistakenly sent.



> Nice assortment, all grits I use. Going to have to join the assortment party! LOL
> 
> - Madmark2


I was really happy to find its a wide assortment.

Jump on it! Your grandkids are going to ask some day if you were part of the great Cubitron awakening.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Nice assortment, all grits I use. Going to have to join the assortment party! LOL
> 
> - Madmark2


yeah and seems to be getting cheaper by the day-lol.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

just got mine, also ordered the plastic sanding tools also got some solid 5'' instead of ones for obs, won't get a chance to test them till weekend, but all sites i've been on shout to the high heavens of the greatness
we will see
thanks
Rj in az


----------



## cut50 (Feb 9, 2010)

Used my first 220 grit today, yup I`am sold, been using Norton and or Task signature for many years. Found it to be faster and a much nicer finish, also seemed to take some stain better (ish). Was short test, so if it lasts as longer than Norton all the better.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

I've used the 4 and a half inch cubitron metal grinding wheels and did not notice any benefits in longevity, speed of cut or surface finish (not that surface finish is important for structural work) not worth the price imho 0/10. Do not reccomend.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> I ve used the 4 and a half inch cubitron metal grinding wheels and did not notice any benefits in longevity, speed of cut or surface finish (not that surface finish is important for structural work) not worth the price imho 0/10. Do not reccomend.
> 
> - squazo


Blasphemy


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

I think the discussion here was sandpaper, not metal grinding wheels. So not really an apple to apple comparison.


----------



## 18wheelznwood (Jan 21, 2021)

According to what I've heard about 3M Cubitron is that it is a very brittle material, so using it on something very hard like steel is probably not it's best use. Supposedly, it's designed to fracture as it wears and essentially re-sharpens itself. Just probably best used on softer material. Just my $.02.


----------



## JasonMak (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm also sold on the 775L Cubitron II Hook and Loop discs in 5" and 6". I get mine from R.S. Hughes because you order them individually in any qty you want, they offer those sample packs cheaper ($4.56 at the time of this writing) than anywhere else without limit, and they also have all the rest of the Cubitron lineup in the various styles. $100 order gets you free shipping, which is too easy to do.
https://www.rshughes.com/p/3M-Cubitron-II-Hookit-775L-Ceramic-Purple-Hook-Loop-Disc-Film-Backing-3-Mil-Weight-80-To-220-Grit-5-In-Diameter-87338/051125_87338/


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey thanks for the tip jason,i thought amazon was good at 7.12 this one is fantastic.im gonna test tomorrow and if i like em im gonna stock up.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I think I used a knock off today.

The name brand was hanko.

I usually use mirka gold which is pretty decent stuff. The hanko blew it out of the water. It cut and performed like everyone is talking here.

I'm sure hanko makes multiple types like everyone else. When I go to work Monday, I'll see what the product name is and report back.

I can buy this stuff 2 miles from house so I'll probably switch for home shop if it doesn't effect my colors.

Edit-does anyone know if they make it for drum sanders? Seams like it would be absolutely perfect for flattening glued up panels.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Got a 10 pack each of 120 and 240 today. Tried the 120 out on another poplar drawer box. Seemed *very* aggressive vs the cheapo bulk paper i generally use.

It fit over all 8 holes on my 5" PC ROS so dust collection should be ok even if a couple of the holes weren't exactly round.

Got several more boxes to build so we'll see what kind of life I get from them.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

CWWoodworking, I'm always on the lookout for good sandpaper in the form of 4 or 4.5" PSA rolls for lapping. Alas, Cubitron rolls I can only find in hook-and-loop and you mentioned Hanko, but I didn't see they had rolls. I did however find that "Mirka Gold has a 4.5 roll

I think I will give that a try next time I have to do some heavy lapping


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I looks like the non H&L Cubitron II belts may only be available to industrial customers for custom order. Here is their Industrial woodworking catalog. They will make you belts up to 52" wide if you can afford to order enough of them or find someone who resells them.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> I think the discussion here was sandpaper, not metal grinding wheels. So not really an apple to apple comparison.
> 
> - Kudzupatch


EXACTLY I was trying to be nice, which isn't as easy as it sounds for some, but I don't think the poster even read the entire thread because nobody mentioned metal OR freaking grinding wheels…lol..

I spent 4 hours yesterday using cubitron, and again, just does NOT clog anywhere near other brands, stay effective until the paper backing literally becomes deteriorated…

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Savings.. PERIOD.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Dag nabbit. I may just have to take my last remaining sheet of Cubitron which I bought last year and see how it performs on metal. I already know it performs amazing on wood.

I bought it last year without knowing it was God's gift to sanding, but I sure noticed that it didn't seem to wear down the same, seemed super-aggressive for the grit designation, and lasted until the paper disintegrated in my hands.

My particular application at the time was sanding walking sticks - which came out amazing btw. I had one sheet of it left after I finished them. I am not kidding when I say it was still working amazing even when the paper backing was turning to dust.

I have been saving that last sheet for something special. I think I will try polishing a hand plane sole with it.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh. My. Goodness!

Imagine my surprise when I pulled out the sheet to test whether the non-slip backing could be applied to double-stick or carpet tape, when…

I discovered that what I THOUGHT was 1 sheet, was actually THREE!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I had forgotten how thin these sheets are. Of course, they stick to each other; it wasn't until I tried some double-stick tape on the back of one that it separated from the others. I thought "OH BOY, I HAVE TWO!" Then I had the bright idea to see if this was still the case and two sheets became three.

Oh, and it takes to double-stick tape just fine. I was worried that the no-slip backing was also non-stick which would preclude me from sticking it to some granite. That does not appear to be the case. It looks like I will have no problem slapping a couple strips of some carpet tape on the back to turn this into my own version of PSA Cubitron


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

> I think the discussion here was sandpaper, not metal grinding wheels. So not really an apple to apple comparison.
> 
> - Kudzupatch
> 
> ...


Says the guy who cant perform a simple Google search. Its available from about 6 million websites.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> I ve used the 4 and a half inch cubitron metal grinding wheels and did not notice any benefits in longevity, speed of cut or surface finish (not that surface finish is important for structural work) not worth the price imho 0/10. Do not reccomend.
> 
> - squazo


Having just tried Cubitron II 400 grit sheets attached to granite to polish two different hand planes, I am with squazo on this one. Did not last longer, did not produce a good finish (more like 80-100 grit finish on metal despite 400 grit product), and did not cut faster.

I know the stuff is amazing on wood, but it didn't bring any of those advantages over to working on steel.

Maybe sanding aluminum or plexiglass. I will have to buy some more because I just destroyed three sheets in less than 10 minutes (and I filmed it; will upload later)


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I found yet another sheet of Cubitron (these sheets are very good at hiding).

I just tried a sheet of 400 grit on plexiglass. Wow!

So I have established that Cubitron gives no advantage to sanding metal.

We have all known that Cubitron has an insane advantage when sanding wood.

That being said, I have to say that Cubitron really shines on plexi. Forget about swarf rebinding/melting to the finished surface. It also works about 30x faster than regular sandpaper. Not to mention it produces a superior finish, by far. Also, you don't have to stop and wipe away the swarf as you sand, not-only because it seems to not rebind, but also it doesn't collect in the sandpaper like usual.

There really is zero comparison to Cubitron when it comes to acrylic/Plexiglas.

I am amazed. I may never sand plexi with anything else ever again.

Did I mention that the finish it produces is absolutely stunning?


----------

